# Which FAFers do you want to see a photo of?



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

(...who hasn't posted one)


Lobar, Midnight Panics, Slyck, and Foxy_Boy.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 4, 2010)

God dammit Fuzzy.


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 4, 2010)

How many topics is that today...Im losing track


----------



## Tao (Jun 4, 2010)

Van Ishikawa and Xaerun

if they've posted pictures I'm too lazy to look for them


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 4, 2010)

Aren't there already threads for this sort of thing? I think Fuzzy is just looking for new butt-buddies to invite to his house.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 4, 2010)

Foxy Boy and H&K have both posted pics. And I want to see what Cannonfodder looks like.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 4, 2010)

FUZZY JUST THIS'D MY POST AND SENT ME A FRIEND REQUEST, I FUCKING KNEW HE WAS TRYING TO MAKE NEW BUTT-BUDDIES! D:


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> FUZZY JUST THIS'D MY POST AND SENT ME A FRIEND REQUEST, I FUCKING KNEW HE WAS TRYING TO MAKE NEW BUTT-BUDDIES! D:



It's true. It's all true. MUAHAHAHAH!!!!!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

I thought Midnight Panics had a photo in Mugshots

Hmmmm, I can't really say who I'd like to see


----------



## Morroke (Jun 4, 2010)

Myself

Nekkid









/shudder


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 4, 2010)

Also LizardKing.

It feels wrong somehow to ask, but since the curiosity has been raised...


----------



## Icky (Jun 4, 2010)

Stop making threads.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Stop making threads.



Every time someone says this I'm going to make another thread.


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

Faris said:


> Van Ishikawa and Xaerun
> 
> if they've posted pictures I'm too lazy to look for them


I believe Xaerun has a picture of himself on his FAF public profile


----------



## Aden (Jun 4, 2010)

Whitenoise

I don't go to the mugshot threads so I don't know if it's been shared.


----------



## Zhael (Jun 4, 2010)

Paxilrose.


----------



## Leon (Jun 4, 2010)

Surprisingly I'd like to meet a good number of the people on here.


----------



## Morroke (Jun 4, 2010)

Zhael said:


> Paxilrose.



teehee


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2010)

leon said:


> Surprisingly I'd like to meet a good number of the people on here.



Is you mad,man? we is all insane bro! we is furries yo!


I gotta lay off the coca cola.....


----------



## Ben (Jun 4, 2010)

Well this thread certainly is creepy.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2010)

Ben said:


> Well this thread certainly is creepy.



This is FAF, get used to it!


----------



## Leon (Jun 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Is you mad,man? we is all insane bro! we is furries yo!
> 
> 
> I gotta lay off the coca cola.....


 
Well, lemme put it this way, I'm not going to just randomly meet some user and invite them in for brownies, I'd get to know someone first. :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2010)

leon said:


> Well, lemme put it this way, I'm not going to just randomly meet some user and invite them in for brownies, I'd get to know someone first. :3



There are a lot of nuts on this forum.


I like nuts, big....hard....nuts.....


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This is Fuzzy Alien, get used to it!


lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> lol



LOL!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> LOL!



Trolololololo


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Trolololololo


Dammit Fuzzy you really know how to kill the funny in anything you touch. :[


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Dammit Fuzzy you really know how to kill the funny in anything you touch. :[



Nah, just your jokes. :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Nah, just your jokes. :3



Meanie.

I need another can of coke.


----------



## Leon (Jun 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> There are a lot of nuts on this forum.
> 
> 
> I like nuts, big....hard....nuts.....


 Eh, I know there are.

And i see wat u did thar


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2010)

leon said:


> Eh, I know there are.
> 
> And i see wat u did thar



Lol. I wanted to see if anyone would take what I said in a dirty way or realize my species and put two and two together.

I love how something innocent can sound rude aswell.


----------



## Leon (Jun 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Lol. I wanted to see if anyone would take what I said in a dirty way or realize my species and put two and two together.
> 
> I love how something innocent can sound rude aswell.


 
Seeing as how there's a pic of a squirrell in your sig and as your avvie, not that hard. :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2010)

leon said:


> Seeing as how there's a pic of a squirrell in your sig and as your avvie, not that hard. :3



This is FAF and we are furries, there is bound to be someone who would take it in a the dirty sense.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> FUZZY JUST THIS'D MY POST AND SENT ME A FRIEND REQUEST, I FUCKING KNEW HE WAS TRYING TO MAKE NEW BUTT-BUDDIES! D:



Except that you're female.


----------



## Leon (Jun 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This is FAF and we are furries, there is bound to be someone who would take it in a the dirty sense.


I'm not the run of the mill furry, not _everything_ has to be dirty and perverted.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jun 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> There are a lot of nuts on this forum.
> 
> 
> I like nuts, big....hard....nuts.....



You're gonna love my nuts, watch this >:3


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 4, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm not the run of the mill furry, not _everything_ has to be dirty and perverted.



good for you!


----------



## Tycho (Jun 4, 2010)

Maybe there should be a hard limit to how many threads a person can create within a certain period of time.

All in favor?


----------



## Aden (Jun 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Maybe there should be a hard limit to how many threads a person can create within a certain period of time.
> 
> All in favor?



Second


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> Second



There is such a thing as a "This" button.


----------



## Aden (Jun 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> There is such a thing as a "This" button.



I know. I made it. :V

He seemed to be doing a light faux board meeting-type vote call, so I was playing along. Conversational subtlety or something. But nah, let's replace all agreement with the This button.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 4, 2010)

or we could... like, you know just ignore his threads... (cricket)

on topic though i cant think of anyone in particular


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> I know. I made it. :V
> 
> He seemed to be doing a light faux board meeting-type vote call, so I was playing along. Conversational subtlety or something. But nah, let's replace all *one-word* agreement with the This button.



Exactly. And no, it was someone-who's-name-I-don't-remember that made the 'This' button.


----------



## Morroke (Jun 4, 2010)

Second page and you retards already derailed it.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Second page and you retards already derailed it.



It takes retards to keep a retarded thread on track. We're the not-as-retarded ones.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 4, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Second page and you retards already derailed it.



Yeah, like you're REALLY upset about that.  :roll:


----------



## Morroke (Jun 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Yeah, like you're REALLY upset about that.  :roll:



Ssh, I'm supposed to act like a law abiding forumgoer.


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Second page and you retards already derailed it.


Like this thread was going somewhere?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Like this thread was going somewhere?



Someone who was mentioned could, I dunno, post a photo of themselves maybe?


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Someone who was mentioned could, I dunno, post a photo of themselves maybe?


Peer pressure is a powerful drug >.>


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Peer pressure is a powerful drug >.>



Just say yes! 

Er wait... is it supposed to be no? Nah, that doesn't sound right... Just say yes!


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Someone who was mentioned could, I dunno, post a photo of themselves maybe?



They're called the Mugshots threads.



WillowWulf said:


> Peer pressure is a powerful drug >.>



Only to the plurality.


----------



## Aden (Jun 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And no, it was someone-who's-name-I-don't-remember that made the 'This' button.



No I mean I made the button graphic, not the implementation |3

\I also did a piss-poor job font-matching.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They're called the Mugshots threads.



That's what I was talking about.


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

Essentially, getting more people to post in mugshots, yes?


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

Toonces.

...what?


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Toonces.
> 
> ...what?



Toonces was Michael Moore.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 4, 2010)

Which FAFers do I want to see a photo of? More like "who are your prospective rape victims?"


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> That's what I was talking about.





Fuzzy Alien said:


> WillowWulf said:
> 
> 
> > Like this thread was going somewhere?
> ...



You said post a pic in this thread.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You said post a pic *in this thread*.



I did not.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 4, 2010)

Axel Fox. I bet he's a prize. :3


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I did not.



A technicality. You insinuated it.



Taren Fox said:


> Axel Fox. I bet he's a prize. :3



We don't need child porn in here.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 4, 2010)

Why is this thread still up?


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> We don't need child porn in here.


He's actually in his mid-thirties.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> He's actually in his mid-thirties.



But he'd use a kid getting raped to represent himself.


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 4, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> FUZZY JUST THIS'D MY POST AND SENT ME A FRIEND REQUEST, I FUCKING KNEW HE WAS TRYING TO MAKE NEW BUTT-BUDDIES! D:





atrakaj said:


> Except that you're female.



Wait, so females don't have butts? 


I KNEW IT!


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Wait, so females don't have butts?
> 
> 
> I KNEW IT!


Wait what?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Wait, so females don't have butts?
> 
> 
> I KNEW IT!



Or he's not into females.


----------



## Bir (Jun 4, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Wait, so females don't have butts?
> 
> 
> I KNEW IT!




I disagree. I have a big butt.


----------



## FuReNzIc (Jun 4, 2010)

:\ this Thread can go on Forever without accomplishing its point of post huh? :\
So What..? gotta wear some Rape proof undergarments to Save yourself from Fuzzy?
Or Just Run? :O


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Except that you're female.


I wish your words could make me feel better, but...



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Hahaha. Well, she does have a nice ass in one  pic, but I like Angela anyway.


*
NO ANUS IS SAFE*


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh and bobskunk. Not that bobskunk would ever do it.


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Or he's not into females.



Yeah, you're probably right.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

FuReNzIc said:


> :\ this Thread can go on Forever without accomplishing its point of post huh? :\
> So What..? gotta wear some Rape proof undergarments to Save yourself from Fuzzy?
> Or Just Run? :O



You can try to run.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> But he'd use a kid getting raped to represent himself.


What does that even mean? D:


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I wish your words could make me feel better, but...






Fuzzy Alien said:


> Kellie Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Suddenly you  favving that picture of a  female Lombax on FAF makes sense to me; *she had no vagina.*  :V
> ...





Taren Fox said:


> What does that even mean? D:



His childhood was a rough one...


----------



## Conker (Jun 4, 2010)

Probably just Whitenoise, but I honestly don't care that much. 

Last picture of some furfags I saw on this forum were flaming gay.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 4, 2010)

Conker said:


> Probably just Whitenoise, but I honestly don't care that much.
> 
> Last picture of some furfags I saw on this forum were flaming gay.


Was it my pic?


----------



## Conker (Jun 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Was it my pic?


Very well could have been.

It's more like, the last three pictures of FAFers I've seen looked like flaming queens.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 4, 2010)

Conker said:


> Very well could have been.
> 
> It's more like, the last three pictures of FAFers I've seen looked like flaming queens.


Oh then it probably wasn't.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 4, 2010)

Wasn't this done before? Done and killed violently?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

Willow!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 4, 2010)

Not really, and I think nobody would want to see me the same way.

If at all, I will do it in five years.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 4, 2010)

atrakaj, Cannon, Tycho, Willow, Tashkent.

I'm sure some of their pictures are already up but I'm too lazy to check.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2010)

I would like to see more of Fuzzy and Crisp.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 4, 2010)

inb4fuzzymakesthe"Which FAFers do you want to see a NAKED photo of"topic.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I would like to see more of Fuzzy and Crisp.



My sarcasm detector must be wonky today.

Well, if you're serious, we'll be together in like a month...


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> atrakaj, Cannon, Tycho, Willow, Tashkent.
> 
> I'm sure some of their pictures are already up but I'm too lazy to check.



And I'm too lazy to link them.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 4, 2010)

Why hasn't anybody asked for a picture of me?


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Why hasn't anybody asked for a picture of me?


Because we hope you die alone unloved. 

I don't know dude.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And I'm too lazy to link them.



Do it.
I wanna see Cannon is his dress. I:<


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> My sarcasm detector must be wonky today.


I don't even know when I'm being sarcastic.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Why hasn't anybody asked for a picture of me?



Can I have a photo of you? :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Because we hope you die alone unloved.
> 
> I don't know dude.



Browdarrrr.
Pix now.


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

I knew my name would come up eventually (thank you Hare....)

I had like two in mugshots


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 4, 2010)

In no particular order

LizardKing, Whitenoise, paxilrose, Exunod, AzurePhoenix, Aden, makmakmob, TashkentFox, Voidrunners, Runefox, Lobar, ArielMT, yak, Eevee, Corto, Surgat


Because of general curiosity:

Icarus615, AlexInsane, Rilvor, ToeClaws, FrancisBlack, WarMocK, Roose Hurro


Just to help me actually picture them as real human beings:

CyberFox, Rakuen Growlithe, Ein-the-pedo


I'm sure there's plenty more, but that's all I could think of off the top of my head and searching through the first few pages of the members list in order of post count.

EDIT:



Harebelle said:


> Do it.
> I wanna see Cannon is his dress. I:<



Also [This]


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Browdarrrr.
> Pix now.


I had some at some point. 

Fine I'll do a repost.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Browdarrrr.
> Pix now.



This is Browder. Browder has bitch tits.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 4, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Just to help me actually picture them as real human beings:
> 
> CyberFox, Rakuen Growlithe, Ein-the-pedo



But they're not real human beings.


----------



## Tally (Jun 4, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Aren't there already threads for this sort of thing? I think Fuzzy is just looking for new butt-buddies to invite to his house.



I'm free! Fuzzy just needs a nice fox to hang around with.


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This is Browder. Browder has bitch tits.


Hahaha no. And Harebelle? Haxx beat me. There I am.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This is Browder. Browder has bitch tits.


Thanks.

Haha, hi Browder! 


WillowWulf said:


> I knew my name would come up eventually (thank you Hare....)
> 
> I had like two in mugshots



-runs to that thread-


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> -runs to that thread-


I don't remember which ones they were...it's not the newest one...


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This is Browder. Browder has bitch tits.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 4, 2010)

This is atrakaj.


----------



## Tally (Jun 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This is atrakaj.



No idea why, but I assumed he was Asian.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This is atrakaj.



Somehow, that's exactly what I thought he'd look like.  Anyone of his grammatical caliber needs glasses.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 4, 2010)

This is WillyWulf.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This is atrakaj.



Neeeerrrrrrrd! -throws homework-

WILLOW, I CAN'T FIND, JESUS CHRI--


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

Tally said:


> I'm free! Fuzzy just needs a nice fox to hang around with.



I'd burrow in your foxhole any day.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

Tally said:


> No idea why, but I assumed he was Asian.



It's probably because I understand the English language better than most Americans.



Silver Dragon said:


> Somehow, that's exactly what I thought he'd look like.  Anyone of his grammatical caliber needs glasses.



Some of the most stupid and moronic people I've ever met wore glasses.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This is Browder. Browder has bitch tits.





HAXX said:


> This is atrakaj.





HAXX said:


> This is WillyWulf.



GET OUT OF HERE S.T.A.L.K.E.R.

Where's Heckler when you need him?



atrakaj said:


> Some of the most stupid and moronic people I've  ever met wore glasses.



Same here, but I still like glasses.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This is WillyWulf.



Hmmm...



Harebelle said:


> Neeeerrrrrrrd! -throws homework-



I never did homework.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This is WillyWulf.



Finally! Cheers, Haxxskillz0rololo.

Willow: You look just like this girl I went to my second high school with, only younger. Also not wearing school uniform. For shame.

:3


----------



## Tally (Jun 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's probably because I understand the English language better than most Americans.



Guess thats what happens when you spend your life reading.

Are you American then? I think I assumed you were Asian was because of your hard to pronounce name.



HAXX said:


> This is WillyWulf.



Cheers! That was a surprise. Looks like I have pictured everyone wrong.


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Finally! Cheers, Haxxskillz0rololo.
> 
> Willow: You look just like this girl I went to my second high school with, only younger. Also not wearing school uniform. For shame.
> 
> :3


...................................
waht? :|

edit: meh..I hate my pic...


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

Tally said:


> Guess thats what happens when you spend your life reading.
> 
> Are you American then? I think I assumed you were Asian was because of your hard to pronounce name.



Ah-tra-kash (as in cashmere). And yeah, I'm American, and yeah, I spent a lot of my time reading. Haven't done it much recently, though. I just can't seem to find very many that hold my attention anymore.


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


>



What's that suppose to mean?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> What's that suppose to mean?



You're better looking than he imagined. Also, you're black. He didn't expect that.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ah-tra-kash (as in cashmere). And yeah, I'm American, and yeah, I spent a lot of my time reading. Haven't done it much recently, though. I just can't seem to find very many that hold my attention anymore.



You un-American pigdog.



WillowWulf said:


> ...................................
> waht? :|
> 
> edit: meh..I hate my pic...



What?
:c

I <3 Willow-chan.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ah-tra-kash (as in cashmere). And yeah, I'm American, and yeah, I spent a lot of my time reading. Haven't done it much recently, though. I just can't seem to find very many that hold my attention anymore.



Nothing is wrong with reading.

Edit: Thought of posting Willy's "shower" picture.


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're better looking than he imagined. Also, you're black. He didn't expect that.


I'm not sure how to respond to this.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm not sure how to respond to this.



Insult his heritage! DO IT.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm not sure how to respond to this.



Don't. Just stand in glory and let him worship you.


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Edit: Thought of posting Willy's "shower" picture.


You act like I was naked or something

(thanks Hare-chan)


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 4, 2010)

I forgot Willow wasn't white.

atrakaj doesn't look as goony as I expected but not too far off.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm not sure how to respond to this.



Seems like an okay response.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You act like I was naked or something
> 
> (thanks Hare-chan)



I'm glad you picked up on what was was falsely advertising.


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I forgot Willow wasn't white.


Sometimes I forget that too...I should be listening to mind-grating rap or something, cuz that's what they do?


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Insult his heritage! DO IT.


Fils du'n putain!



HAXX said:


> Don't. Just stand in glory and let him worship you.


You think I'm worship worthy? Now I really don't know what to say...



atrakaj said:


> Seems like an okay response.


Maybe? I didn't know that indecisiveness counted.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Sometimes I forget that too...I should be listening to mind-grating rap or something, cuz that's what they do?



That Eminem boy's tainted your proud roots!
I barely know the black half of my family. :[


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I forgot Willow wasn't white.
> 
> atrakaj doesn't look as goony as I expected but not too far off.



I can up the goony.



WillowWulf said:


> Sometimes I forget that too...I should be listening to mind-grating rap or something, cuz that's what they do?



I like it when black people actually sing, and *not *rap. The deep voices sound nice.


----------



## Leon (Jun 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Sometimes I forget that too...I should be listening to mind-grating rap or something, *cuz that's what they do*?


 This made me lol. :3


----------



## Tally (Jun 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Sometimes I forget that too...I should be listening to mind-grating rap or something, cuz that's what they do?



You do listen to it. You want to know how I know?
It's in your genes.

It's not racist since I have black friends.


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Sometimes I forget that too...I should be listening to mind-grating rap or something, cuz that's what they do?



Speaking of posts that I'm not sure how to respond too, I think Willow just won the thread. :|


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 4, 2010)

Tally said:


> You do listen to it. You want to know how I know?
> Its in your genes.
> 
> Its not racist since I have black friends.



Making sandwiches is in their genes too!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

Tally said:


> Its not racist since I have black friends.



Goddamn it.


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> That Eminem boy's tainted your proud roots!
> I barely know the black half of my family. :[


I've been asked if I was black, I shit you not



atrakaj said:


> I like it when black people actually sing, and *not *rap. The deep voices sound nice.


The RB and stuff is fine by me..because they almost always sing about treating their girls right :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Maybe there should be a hard limit to how many threads a person can create within a certain period of time.
> 
> All in favor?





Xipoid said:


> Which FAFers do I want to see a photo of? More like "who are your prospective rape victims?"





SnowFox said:


> In no particular order
> 
> LizardKing, Whitenoise, paxilrose, Exunod, AzurePhoenix, Aden, makmakmob, TashkentFox, Voidrunners, Runefox, Lobar, ArielMT, yak, Eevee, Corto, Surgat
> 
> ...



[these]


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Fils du'n putain!
> 
> 
> You think I'm worship worthy? Now I really don't know what to say...


Hell, if people worship me, then yeah, you're worthy.



> Maybe? I didn't know that indecisiveness counted.



As a response.



Harebelle said:


> Goddamn it.



Heh.


----------



## Melo (Jun 4, 2010)

TashkentFox, Aden, Irrelevant, Axel


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jun 4, 2010)

I'ma raeg if no one says me QQ


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'ma raeg if no one says me QQ



We've already seen you.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> We've already seen you.



I know, I was joking xD


----------



## Luca (Jun 4, 2010)

No one really. I haven't been around long enough to care.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 4, 2010)

I haven't seen Scotty :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 4, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I haven't seen Scotty :V


I have he looks surprisingly normal.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

I just looked at the member list, sorted by number of posts. I'm on the first page, stuck between a shark and a librarian place.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 4, 2010)

Ben said:


> Well this thread certainly is creepy.



you post a lot in those mugshots threads, though, don't you
i dont know
that's like creepier to me

snowfox
lobar
lizardking


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 4, 2010)

I wouldn't mind being butt buddies with Fuzzy Alien..I am Bi after all XD


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 4, 2010)

This thread is worthless without pics.


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 4, 2010)

There really isnt anyone I want to see a picture of TBH
Of course, Ive only been here for like a few days


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> This thread is worthless without pics.



I bet you are actually the spazdog in your avatar IRL.
You learned to type, clever boy!


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> you post a lot in those mugshots threads, though, don't you
> i dont know
> that's like creepier to me
> 
> ...



I'm touched.

I have one or two pictures lurking in the depths of mugshots 2008 - feb09. I just really don't like showing them so they won't get posted again.

Unless I drunk post on here one day maybe.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 4, 2010)

SnowFox.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> SnowFox.



Ha


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 4, 2010)

Brazen, Cirno, Willow, Tashkent, TDA etc etc....
I think that might be interesting


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Willow


I'm a few pages back


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 4, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> TDA



wat? How can you not have seen a picture of TDA? he cam-whores it up all the time. He was even his own avatar for a long time.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 4, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I wouldn't mind being butt buddies with Fuzzy Alien..I am Bi after all XD



I'm bi, yet I would mind very very much.

I'm not putting any photos of myself anywhere on the internet for at _least_ as long as I live in Vegas or anywhere in the vicinity of a Scientology org.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 4, 2010)

I've already seen everyone I give a crap about... I think... >_>


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I'm bi, yet I would mind very very much.
> 
> I'm not putting any photos of myself anywhere on the internet for at _least_ as long as I live in Vegas or anywhere in the vicinity of a Scientology org.



Ohh come on, you'd like me. :3 I'm not really such a weird guy.

So what is it about Vegas or Scientology that makes it impossible for you to post a photo?


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> wat? How can you not have seen a picture of TDA? he cam-whores it up all the time. He was even his own avatar for a long time.


There should still be a picture of him on his FAF profile


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 4, 2010)

I dont know if he's already been mentioned, but definitely atrakaj. 


I just want to know WHAT he is 0_o


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> I dont know if he's already been mentioned, but definitely atrakaj.
> 
> 
> I just want to know WHAT he is 0_o



There's a photo of him on his FA page I think, not to mention two pages back on the forum.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 4, 2010)

Trust me, you guys don't wanna see my photo. ;3


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> There's a photo of him on his FA page I think, not to mention two pages back on the forum.


*Sees picture*

Alright I can rest easy knowing that he isn't really a zombie mage ninja demon thing....for now.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> I dont know if he's already been mentioned, but definitely atrakaj.
> 
> 
> I just want to know WHAT he is 0_o





Browder said:


> There's a photo of him on his FA page I think, not to mention two pages back on the forum.





MrBlack said:


> *Sees picture*
> 
> Alright I can rest easy knowing that he isn't really a zombie mage ninja demon thing....for now.



Photoshop is really good at editing out the dead skin and dark red glow.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 4, 2010)

I want to see Blues.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 4, 2010)

Where the naked pictures at?


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 4, 2010)

I want to see a picture of Exunod and/or Jelly. I have no idea if either have posted in mugshots.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I want to see Blues.



She looks nice.



HAXX said:


> Where the naked pictures at?



Wrong thread.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Ohh come on, you'd like me. :3 I'm not really such a weird guy.
> 
> So what is it about Vegas or Scientology that makes it impossible for you to post a photo?



This name can be linked to Chanology activities.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> She looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong thread.



 I could probably just PM Fuzzy Alien. He is bound to have something on all the forum users.

That's right. You're creep, Fuzzy!

?ffiY


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 4, 2010)

I wonder who wants to see others with different intentions such as sexual desires, a need to laugh at looks, a need to laugh at looks that completly unfit a person, know a person or... make it's face a darts target.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I could probably just PM Fuzzy Alien. He is bound to have something on all the forum users.



I disabled the cameras he placed around my house.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I could probably just PM Fuzzy Alien. He is bound to have something on all the forum users.
> 
> That's right. You're creep, Fuzzy!
> 
> ?ffiY



Why does everyone think I'm a stalker who's out to rape all the forum memb-- Oh wait... that's right, I am.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I disabled the cameras he placed around my house.



Damn, I can't believe he got over to your place so so-...oh God! I see one now!



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Why does everyone think I'm a stalker who's  out to rape all the forum memb-- Oh wait... that's right, I am.


...sex sells?


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't think I mentioned anyone...


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 4, 2010)

Molly said:


> I want to see a picture of Exunod and/or Jelly. I have no idea if either have posted in mugshots.



Jelly's posted a few times, I've never seen Exunod though.


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Jelly's posted a few times, I've never seen Exunod though.


Why are you an otter? Why are you _Xaerun's_ otter?

And I hate your signature. >:[


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Why are you an otter? Why are you _Xaerun's_ otter?
> 
> And I hate your signature. >:[



I just felt like a change, and that icon looks like it's getting butt-raped which I found amusing.

I like my signature more now that I've read it a second time.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> (...who hasn't posted one)
> 
> 
> Lobar, Midnight Panics, Slyck, and Foxy_Boy.




Now I'm too flattered to give a serious answer.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Now I'm too flattered to give a serious answer.



I visualize all lombax furs as Ratchet, and so I want to see if the real you is anywhere near as sexy as Ratchet.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I visualize all lombax furs as Ratchet, and so I want to see if the real you is anywhere near as sexy as Ratchet.



Well, I don't have a camera.

I might be getting a laptop with a webcam soon, I'll see what I can do...


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 4, 2010)

I want to see the rest of all of Fuzzy Alien's avatars.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 4, 2010)

I wanna see LizardKing.  Seen half of his face.  Wanna see all of it.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 4, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> I want to see the rest of all of Fuzzy Alien's avatars.



Ychan, Einstein.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 4, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> I want to see the rest of all of Fuzzy Alien's avatars.



_*headdesk*_


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 5, 2010)

None.  I'd rather not know unless we meed IRL (if I decide some year to go to FA:U)



Well, then again, maybe a picture of Ratte [she already linked one in a thread that I think she locked later...].  She looks kinda pretty.


----------



## Morroke (Jun 5, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> None.  I'd rather not know unless we meed IRL (if I decide some year to go to FA:U)
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then again, maybe a picture of Ratte [she already linked one in a thread that I think she locked later...].  She looks kinda pretty.



Check her FA page, lol. It's no secret.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 5, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Check her FA page, lol. It's no secret.



that's what she linked...


----------



## Carta (Jun 5, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Corto


Won't happen. I'm particularly ugly.


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

Carta said:


> Won't happen. I'm particularly ugly.



You still have this account? Why?


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 5, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> I want to see the rest of all of Fuzzy Alien's avatars.



yes. but not fuzzy irl

BTW fuzzy love the ava


----------



## Bando (Jun 5, 2010)

Cannonfodder, hands down.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Jun 5, 2010)

I wanna see what zen looks like but he isn't rly on faf now is he... LoL
I can't think of anyone H&k but he got one up.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 5, 2010)

neelix zidphinlan said:


> I wanna see what zen looks like but he isn't rly on faf now is he... LoL
> I can't think of anyone H&k but he got one up.



i say he looks like Hyde from that 70's show but apparently not i guess


----------



## Carta (Jun 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> You still have this account? Why?


I put "remember me" or something and then I forgot my old pass. Pretty silly mistake, but who cares.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 5, 2010)

Yo fuzzy, do u have any cameras in my room, cuz if so I hope you enjoy my sexy dancing...


----------



## Sam (Jun 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Why does everyone think I'm a stalker who's out to rape all the forum memb-- Oh wait... that's right, I am.





I knew this from day one. D:


----------



## Atrak (Jun 5, 2010)

Sam said:


> I knew this from day one. D:



Day one for you would be a year-and-a-half before Fuzzy even joined.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Day one for you would be a year-and-a-half before Fuzzy even joined.


Maybe he meant the first day of his life?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 5, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> Maybe he meant the first day of his life?



His life didn't begin until he joined these forums.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> His life didn't begin until he joined these forums.



Usually it's the exact opposite.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> His life didn't begin until he joined these forums.


Right.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Usually it's the exact opposite.



Or both. Your former life ends, and you start your new life.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Can I have a photo of you? :3


 
Maybe if I fix the FREAKING WEBCAM ON MY VAIO! Seriously, every VAIO has webcam trouble.

I was going to say Blues, but that... I don't know, I feel bad about asking to that to a lady...


----------



## Mentova (Jun 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Heckler & Koch.


No you don't, and why the hell does this have so many thises?

Also creepy thread is creepy.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No you don't, and why the hell does this have so many thises?
> 
> Also creepy thread is creepy.



It's because you're well known and are a source of a lot of forum jokes.

Basically this thread is "who are the most popular FAF members and/or which FAF members do you want to bone?"

I picked people who I was dieing to know if they matched my vision of their goonyness


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No you don't, and why the hell does this have so many thises?
> 
> Also creepy thread is creepy.


[thisthisthisthisthis]


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> or which FAF members do you want to bone?"


Fuzzy Alien is going to see this, and he is going to make a thread. I hope you're happy.


----------



## Willow (Jun 5, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Basically this thread is "who are the most popular FAF members and/or which FAF members do you want to bone?"


I sure hope I'm not the latter :|


----------



## Mentova (Jun 5, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> It's because you're well known and are a source of a lot of forum jokes.
> 
> Basically this thread is "who are the most popular FAF members and/or which FAF members do you want to bone?"
> 
> I picked people who I was dieing to know if they matched my vision of their goonyness


Do I match your vision of neckbeardy goonyness?

Even though I don't have a neckbeard, or even any facial hair anymore... (Fuck you safeway)


----------



## Tycho (Jun 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I sure hope I'm not the latter :|



you = female

FAF = mostly fags

You're probably safe.


----------



## freezethewolf (Jun 5, 2010)

mmmmm i wanna see teran fox or can i already?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> Fuzzy Alien is going to see this, and he is going to make a thread. I hope you're happy.



... You mean there's something wrong with that?


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> ... You mean there's something wrong with that?



...Being told that people either don't or do want to bone you? Either option sounds horrible.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> ... You mean there's something wrong with that?


Yes.

Yes there is something wrong with that.


----------



## Corto (Jun 5, 2010)

I want to see a picture of the ladies.


----------



## Willow (Jun 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...Being told that people either don't or do want to bone you? Either option sounds horrible.


It's a double edged sword

For some I guess


----------



## Alstor (Jun 5, 2010)

Corto said:


> I want to see a picture of the ladies.


I'll be your lady. :3


----------



## Corto (Jun 5, 2010)

No you wont


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 5, 2010)

Corto said:


> No you wont



You didnt even give him a chance to prove it...


----------



## Mentova (Jun 5, 2010)

Corto said:


> No you wont


Can I?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 5, 2010)

Corto said:


> No you wont


Right. Right. 100 feet away.


----------



## Carta (Jun 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Can I?


You're not a lady


----------



## Mentova (Jun 5, 2010)

Carta said:


> You're not a lady


Are you corto's evil twin or something?


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Are you corto's evil twin or something?


It's just an alt account he made and gets to keep because he's a 'senior member.' And Corto is already evil.


----------



## Willow (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm a lady :3


----------



## Carta (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm me. Forgot my other password and Firefox logs me automatically in this acc. When you see me using Corto it's cause I'm on Chrome which is a gay browser.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm a lady :3


Don't post a naked pic of you or Corto/Carta will fap to you.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> It's just an alt account he made and gets to keep because he's a 'senior member.' And Corto is already evil.


He should've used an elite or regular combine soldier as his avatar instead of that bizarro-combine thing.


----------



## Carta (Jun 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm a lady :3


Yeah at this point I'm not inclined to believe so.


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

Carta said:


> Yeah at this point I'm not inclined to believe so.



She actually has pics to prove it. Still she's fifteen so...


----------



## Carta (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah that's great. On second thoughts I don't really want to see any pics. Last time I checked the Mugshots thread (don't know why I did it now that I'm not a mod) my penis tried to hide inside my body.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 6, 2010)

baww! no one wanted to see my picture


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 6, 2010)

Why does everyone seem to forget that Willow is 15?

You are all freaks


----------



## Mentova (Jun 6, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Why does everyone seem to forget that Willow is 15?
> 
> You are all freaks


The same reason newfags think I am the next Jesus.

Furries are fucking creepy.


----------



## Browder (Jun 6, 2010)

The person who made this thread is banned and I am sad. I guess I'd like to see him post more stupid lombax pictures that we'd groan at.


----------



## freezethewolf (Jun 6, 2010)

oh nos what happened to fuzzy alien he made me laugh -sniff- and now hes gone


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 6, 2010)

freezethewolf said:


> oh nos what happened to fuzzy alien he made me laugh -sniff- and now hes gone



he and crispy started purposely spam posting...I'm sure what got them riled up though.

I'd like to see peeps from California so  can recognize you guys at the next con.


----------



## Ben (Jun 6, 2010)

Corto is too lazy to use the password recovery system, everyone point and laugh.


----------



## Willow (Jun 6, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Why does everyone seem to forget that Willow is 15?
> 
> You are all freaks


Everyone also forgets that I'm a girl


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Everyone also forgets that I'm a girl



They don't forget


They just don't notice


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 6, 2010)

What! fuzzy is gone? can he get unbanned? fuzzy made awesome threads and was one of the funniest furries


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 6, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> What! fuzzy is gone? can he get unbanned? fuzzy made *awesome threads and was one of the funniest furries*


lol


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> lol



what, you no think he was funny?


----------



## Browder (Jun 6, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> what, you no think he was funny?



No, she just thinks you're stupid. Whatever. Everyone's entitled to their own opinions. I miss Fuzzy, but that's just me.


----------



## AlpineLupine (Jun 6, 2010)

I miss fuzzy too. Why did he spiral into a spamposting rage? He seemed like one of the more stable ones on this forum (not that that's saying much).

*sniff* fuzzy


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 6, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> I miss fuzzy too. Why did he spiral into a spamposting rage? He seemed like one of the more stable ones on this forum (not that that's saying much).
> 
> *sniff* fuzzy



i speak for some when i say a tear shed for a lost yiffer


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 6, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> I miss fuzzy too. Why did he spiral into a spamposting rage? He seemed like one of the more stable ones on this forum (not that that's saying much).
> 
> *sniff* fuzzy



I received a warning last night for triple posting in my rant. I guess the mods don't like spam!


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 6, 2010)

*trying not to laugh* Sorry!

All I can think is "FUZZY COME HOOOOOOOOME!"


----------



## freezethewolf (Jun 6, 2010)

i really do miss him and im new to the forum so thats saying something (well maybe not but still)


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 6, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> what, you no think he was funny?


Fuzzy's a nice guy, but no, I no think he was funny. He also kept killing my attempts at being funny.


----------

